# Can Golden wonder killifish be added with some guppies



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

Have been looking into this fish for my 40 gallon breeder. Found one at my LFS want to know if they'll be good with other community fish especially Guppies? I have read horror stories of people keeping the killifish with Guppies. Only to find their guppies dead eventually. Any opinions and answers would be helpful thanks.

Here is a picture of the fish
https://goo.gl/images/fyBYyJ


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Absolutely not....






He eventually swallowed the whole thing.

However, they are a fantastic fish to keep in a community tank, so long as there aren’t any torpedo shaped fish near the surface. Never lost a single cherry barb with the killi.


----------

